# Which center would you prefer.....



## richt19 (Feb 15, 2009)

for all the diy's here is a question based on your preference......

which center channel speaker would you prefer.....

- aerial c5 or

- custom built 3 way center using scan-speak dual 18w/8531g, 15m/4531k & d2905/9900


----------



## PT800 (Feb 19, 2008)

the best center is one that matches the timbre of the mains.


----------



## richt19 (Feb 15, 2009)

Let's assume you had the mains.......


----------



## richt19 (Feb 15, 2009)

Let's assume you had the "same" mains.......


----------



## stupify (Dec 19, 2007)

If your center doesn't match your 2 main left and right speakers it doesn't matter how good it is.


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

Of the choices you offer, I'd prefer to make a 3-speaker LCR set using scan-speak dual 18w/8531g, 15m/4531k & d2905/9900, since I don't currently have Aerial speakers. If you currently own Aerials, the appropriate CC would be the best choice.

You've missing the point - you want 3 identical-sounding speakers. The CC doesn't stand alone...

Frank


----------

